# lay litigant = διάδικος χωρίς δικηγόρο



## kabuki (Mar 3, 2008)

He maintains that after his legal team had refused to appeal the decision to the Supreme Court, he did it as a _lay litigant_ and asked for Legal Aid, but was granted it after the case was over.

Τι είναι δαύτος; Χωρίς δικηγόρο εννοεί; Εννοεί ότι εκπροσώπησε τον εαυτό του;
Εννοεί κάτι εν γένει;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 3, 2008)

Σύμφωνα με αυτό, είναι ο άνθρωπος που παρουσιάζεται στο δικαστήριο χωρίς δικηγόρο και εκπροσωπεί μόνος του τον εαυτό του) ή και κάποιος που εκτελεί τα καθήκοντα του δικηγόρου χωρίς να είναι δικηγόρος - το δεύτερο το βλέπουμε εδώ.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 3, 2008)

Ελενάκι, το μόνο που βρήκα για την περίπτωσή σου είναι αυτό: http://www.courtsofnz.govt.nz/about...heAwardofCoststoUnrepresentedLayLitigants.pdf

Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει καθόλου και αν από αυτό μπορείς να καταλάβεις πώς να το αποδώσεις. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι γνώστες του αντικειμένου θα σπεύσουν να σε βοηθήσουν!!! 

Καλή συνέχεια!!! Αχ βαχ!


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 3, 2008)

Ναι, εννοεί ότι κατέθεσε την αίτηση αναίρεσης χωρίς να εκπροσωπείται από δικηγόρο. Κυριολεκτικά lay litigant είναι ο διάδικος που δεν έχει τις σχετικές γνώσεις.(lay = not belonging to, connected with, or proceeding from a profession, esp. the law or medicine)


----------



## kabuki (Mar 3, 2008)

Άρα, μας κάνει ο "διάδικος άνευ εκπροσώπησης";

(Σας μερσώ όλους, είστε τόσο καλοί!)

Λεπόν, κατέληξα στον "διάδικο χωρίς παράσταση δικηγόρου" (γεια σου, καπάκι, με τα ωραία σου!)

Ενστάσεις θα γίνονται δεκτές μέχρι τις 8 το βράδυ!


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 3, 2008)

Θα έγραφα "διάδικος χωρίς δικηγόρο", γιατί το κείμενο σου δε μιλάει μόνο για την παράσταση κατά τη συζήτηση της υπόθεσης, αλλά και για την υποβολή της αίτησης αναίρεσης, η οποία επίσης έγινε χωρίς δικηγόρο.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το Legal Aid είναι Νομική Συνδρομή. (In case you weren't sure.)
http://www.hadjimichalis.gr/nomiki_sindromi.asp


----------



## kabuki (Mar 4, 2008)

Objection sustained! 

Thank you!!!!


----------

